# PC Mark 08 Benchmarks



## Computer_Freak

*PC Wizard 08 Benchmarks*

with my OCed CPu i decided to benchmark my comp

here my scores

*Global*: Overclocked
Processor   :27593
Cache        :15328
Memory      :3071
Video         :1867
Hard drives :88

*Global*: Stock
Processor   :18551
Cache        :15042
Memory      :3050
Video         :1828
Hard drives :91


*Processor*: Overclocked
Whetstone (x87 float)   :9034 Mflops
Whetstone (iSSE3 float :16971 Mflops
Dhrystone iSSE2 int      :29091 Mips

Computation of Mandlebrot: 8.422sec

*Processor*: Stock
Whetstone (x87 float)   :7314 Mflops
Whetstone (iSSE3 float :13750 Mflops
Dhrystone iSSE2 int      :23787 Mips

Computation of Mandlebrot: 10.359 sec


Is this any good (considering my hardware)

Post your scores, lets see how they will thrash mine


----------



## royalmarine

ah vantage! excellent lol. im downloading it now and ill post when ive run it.
slow internet tonight so might be a while.


----------



## royalmarine

where did you get them results?

Memories Suite VirtualMarks 4568
TV and Movies Suite VirtualMarks 4060 
Gaming Suite VirtualMarks 4587  
Music Suite VirtualMarks 4699 
Communications Suite VirtualMarks 5598
Productivity Suite VirtualMarks 5274
HDD Test Suite VirtualMarks 4151  


these are the only results i can get.


----------



## Computer_Freak

lol i made a huge mistake.

Its not PC mark it PC wizard. 

Sorry man


----------



## Geoff

There is no PCMark08, do you mean PCMark Vantage?


----------



## royalmarine

lol pc wizard  and i downloaded vantage cos of you!

eww stupid bench mark


----------



## Computer_Freak

ya that what i was scared of. sorry man....


----------



## Respital

Global Performance...

Processor : 172266.3 
Cache : 21353 
Memory : 5780 
Video : 950 
Hard Disk : 80 

Pc Wizard Rating : 17042.93 

Is that a good score?
Sorry i haven't use this before... lol


----------



## XDRoX

Where did you guys get this program.  Did you buy it?


----------



## Mtag

Google PC Wizard


----------



## Computer_Freak

it from the CPU-ID site.

Respital those scores are outrageous....

they like 100000 more than mine, what computer do you have...


----------



## Respital

Computer_Freak said:


> it from the CPU-ID site.
> 
> Respital those scores are outrageous....
> 
> they like 100000 more than mine, what computer do you have...



Yeah i know. 
I have the rig in my sig.. i don't know how i got so much.


----------



## XDRoX

Here's mine.

Global Performance:

Processor : 373268.5
Cache : 17245
Memory : 5271
Video : 286
Hard Disk : 106

Pc Wizard Rating : 39617.65

I have no idea what these numbers mean
But I thought I'd share.  I have new HP Pavilion that I made a couple changes to, but is mostly stock.


----------



## Computer_Freak

wow, again like more than 100000 more than mine....

what going on....


----------



## royalmarine

Processor Global Performance :	535808
Cache Global Performance :	18964
Memory Global Performance :	6075
Video Global Performance :	1283
Hard Disk Global Performance :	114
 :	
PC   Wizard   Rating : :	
    56224.40 :


----------



## Shane

Computer_Freak said:


> wow, again like more than 100000 more than mine....
> 
> what going on....



maybe because you only have 1gb of slow ram and your gfx card is getting outdated.


----------



## Computer_Freak

maybe, it is...

My GFX card will be upgraded (9800GTX) 

For RAM though i wanna get faster RAM, DDR2 800 preferably,
but with my FSB being 1066 (OCed to 1256) and my bus speed being 266 (OCed to 313)

can i get DDR2. 

here is my thread bout it
http://www.computerforum.com/118393-should-i-get-ram.html

Post in that thread bout the ram.

If it works, ill get that DDR2 ram (2gb) and ill bench there aswell.


----------



## Respital

royalmarine said:


> Processor Global Performance :	535808
> Cache Global Performance :	18964
> Memory Global Performance :	6075
> Video Global Performance :	1283
> Hard Disk Global Performance :	114
> :
> PC   Wizard   Rating : :
> 56224.40 :



 How did you get over half a million for your processor?
What processor do u have?
Overclocked?
If yes @ ?


----------



## royalmarine

Respital said:


> How did you get over half a million for your processor?
> What processor do u have?
> Overclocked?
> If yes @ ?



processor is @ stock. dont know why but it wont boot anymore overclocked. i get bsod 2 seconds into booting windows. might need to flash the bios to 1503 later on.

the rig is in the sig.


----------



## Respital

royalmarine said:


> processor is @ stock. dont know why but it wont boot anymore overclocked. i get bsod 2 seconds into booting windows. might need to flash the bios to 1503 later on.
> 
> the rig is in the sig.



Ah, probably because your processor is quad.
I guess PC wizard 2008 takes advantage of all cores.


----------



## colt1911

Here's what I got running stock speed on my Q9450.

Processor Global Performance :	567230.6
Cache Global Performance :	              19435
Memory Global Performance :	   5854 
Video Global Performance :	                2876
Hard Disk Global Performance :	      94

PC   Wizard   Rating : :  59548.96


----------



## royalmarine

colt1911 said:


> Here's what I got running stock speed on my Q9450.
> 
> Processor Global Performance :	567230.6
> Cache Global Performance :	              19435
> Memory Global Performance :	   5854
> Video Global Performance :	                2876
> Hard Disk Global Performance :	      94
> 
> PC   Wizard   Rating : :  59548.96



show off 

nice score. how about some OC and see if you can break 65k


----------



## Computer_Freak

how come ppls processor scores are so high?!?!?!?!?!

ah well, its nearly end of the month and ill get 3Dmark 06 yipee


----------



## colt1911

royalmarine said:


> show off
> 
> nice score. how about some OC and see if you can break 65k



Can't OC much right now with my mobo. Having to use a beta bios until Asus gets one out for the C1 stepping on my quad. Intel screwed us again by starting with the CO steppings and then when Quads were released they were C1 so now everyone has to play catch up with support. However as soon as they do you can bet I'll be OC'ing. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## royalmarine

/me sits smug with his b1 stepping thinking it's great


----------



## colt1911

royalmarine said:


> /me sits smug with his b1 stepping thinking it's great



That's a nice setup , how do you like your mobo? I 've looking at the X38 or X48 chipset lately.


----------



## royalmarine

loved the mobo until my oc died 
im not sure why. i only changed the multiplier from x10 to x12 and got 3.2ghz. now i cant even tighten my ram timings without a bsod. i might replace it with something else later in the year.
i think i screwed up when i flashed the bios. i might restore it to an older version as lots of people have problems with this revisison.


----------



## Geoff

royalmarine said:


> loved the mobo until my oc died
> im not sure why. i only changed the multiplier from x10 to x12 and got 3.2ghz. now i cant even tighten my ram timings without a bsod. i might replace it with something else later in the year.
> i think i screwed up when i flashed the bios. i might restore it to an older version as lots of people have problems with this revisison.


You did try raising the voltage, right?


----------



## royalmarine

[-0MEGA-];958673 said:
			
		

> You did try raising the voltage, right?



oh come on 
lol yeah i tried everything possible. i dont have a floppy drive anymore so ill have to find one today. ill come back with the results.


----------



## Geoff

royalmarine said:


> oh come on
> lol yeah i tried everything possible. i dont have a floppy drive anymore so ill have to find one today. ill come back with the results.


What do you need a floppy for?


----------



## royalmarine

i updated the bios a few weeks ago and since then the overclock wont do work at all.
so im gonna put a diff older version of it back on. but i dont have a floppy drive


----------



## colt1911

I never use a floppy to update my bios . Try using a USB Jump Drive it's all I ever use.


----------



## royalmarine

afraid i dont have one 
all i have are my internal drives and dvd drives.

i think i have an old pen drive and a floppy in my parents house. next time im there ill have a gander for them.


----------



## royalmarine

ok, hold on......
3dmark vantage is released in 2 mins time.

what the hell did i download 2 weeks ago and run?!!?!


----------



## royalmarine

oh wait. it was pcmark vantage.
not 3dmark vantage.

my bad.


----------



## Geoff

^^  There is an edit button you know.


----------



## royalmarine

thanks for pointing that out omega 

after 5 years on forum's i never saw it


----------



## Darkserge

Here mine score

Processor Global Performance :	5161.472
Cache Global Performance :	             23052
Memory Global Performance :	5041
Video Global Performance :	             3137
Hard Disk Global Performance :	86
PC Wizard Rating 3647.75

Whetstone (x87 - Float.) :	                   3417 MFlops
Whetstone (iSSE3 - Float.) :	     6466 MFlops
Dhrystone (iSSE3 - Int.) :	                 13493 Mips
Computation of "Mandelbrot" (iSSE3): 19.705 sec.

Is mine video card the best so far?


----------



## FatalityTech

Well damn i thought that i had a pretty good computer...

Processor Global Performance :	11196.39
Cache Global Performance :	12825
Memory Global Performance :	4230
Video Global Performance :	291
Hard Disk Global Performance :	103
 :	
PC   Wizard   Rating : :	
    2864.54 :	

What you all think????


----------



## Darkserge

FatalityTech said:


> Well damn i thought that i had a pretty good computer...
> 
> Processor Global Performance :	11196.39
> Cache Global Performance :	12825
> Memory Global Performance :	4230
> Video Global Performance :	291
> Hard Disk Global Performance :	103
> :
> PC   Wizard   Rating : :
> 2864.54 :
> 
> What you all think????



If you are gamer, you need to upgrade a newer video card. the rest is great.


----------



## FatalityTech

Well i play a few games, but like my sig says my its a dell. I was just wondering why it seems that i have one of the lowest scores posted.


----------



## FatalityTech

I downloaded PC Wizard 2008 and it says...

CPU 2104.39 MHz
Core #1 : 14C
Core #2 : 13C
CPU Voltage : 1.25V
Core #1 Load : 3%
Core #2 Load : 2%
GFX Temp : 73C

First i was wondering why does it seem that my Core Temps are really low, I mean too low?

Second why is my GFX Temp so high?? Im not doing anything at all...
My PC stats are in my sig.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Darkserge

Maybe there is dust on the video card heatsink or no air flow. 73C on idle is high for videocard. Dont be worry about CPU temp.


----------

